# SINGER KE2400



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi- Just wondered if anyone knows anything about or has any opinions on this machine - SINGER KE2400 .( I have the chance to get hold of one locally). Is it easy to use...what do I need to check etc? Thanks.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Depending on where the knitting machine was sold, Singer, Studio, Silver Reed, Empisal and KnitMaster are all from Silver Reed. They are good machine to use. Here are some more information:
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedKnittingMachines.php

I noticed that the Singer KE2400 is a punchcard machine which allows you to make stitch patterns at ease. You may want to check and see if a ribber unit is made for this model and if you can obtain one. This will allow you to do more in the future.


----------



## Gwynshelton (Oct 16, 2012)

I noticed the member thinking of acquiring a singer ke2400 lives in England. I believe the machine marketed in England as Singer was actually called superba in other countries and manufactured in France. I only know of it as a double bed machine needing weights. It could be a challenge for someone lacking experience or expert information.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I found a free copy of the manual for the Singer KE2400 and it seems to be a single bed punch card machine as Entity mentioned. It does look like a silver reed type machine instead of a superba machine. The link to the manual is in this blog:
http://susiefreckleface.blogspot.com/2012/05/ke-2400-manual.html

It says:

KE-2400 MANUAL

Hello fellow owners of the Juki Hi-Memory Singer KE-2400 Memo Matic knitting machine...
Here is the manual (10.1mb file) on pdf:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=1vSNTVhiOI1MmkouXV1myE_WEPZlDpcFKH3h_aTkldVjjasvGrlBCpywKfb4C

Posted by susiefreckleface at 6:27 AM


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Gwyn is partly right and Rita is partly right.
In England the machine that we knew/know as a Knitmaster was sold in the USA as a Singer. 
Here in England we had a Singer that was a totally different machine that was made in France and that was sold in the north of the USA as a White and in France as a Phildar.
Gwyn is right in saying that it is this Singer and that it is different than the Singer that Entity has mentioned. 
Rita is right saying that it is a single bed punch card.
The clue is in the manual that Rita has put a down load of on here. It states that it is a Memo Matic. These machines are nothing like the Knitmaster/Singer/Studio/Silver Reed machines. There are very few of them about. I don't think that they were very popular, and I don't think that they were that easy to use. Because of this the parts are not easy to come by and the learning curve could be harder because there wont be that many people that will be able to help.
I have one of the Singer Superba Memo Matic double bed electronic machines sitting in my garage, minus the electronic boxes. I am not able to get the things that are needed in order to get it up and running. I have watched videos on how to use this machine and honestly believe that, seeing that I have Brother and Knitmaster machines, I don't think that it is worth the effort even trying it.
I know there are others, some that are on Raverly that truly like them, but for a first machine I personally wouldn't even consider it. In fact I wouldn't even consider it full stop. I don't think that you will be able to get any extras for it, ribber, color changer, transfer carriage etc., and I think searching for spare parts could be like trying to find Hen's teeth.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Sue, for clarifying about this machine.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

A huge thank you to everyone who has taken the trouble to reply and help me out. On balance, I think I will give this one a miss as I feel I would be better with something 'beginner friendly' I shall keep looking...and saving upOnce again many thanks- this is such a fantastic forum- I learn so much each time I open up the digest at tea time!


----------

